# Distraction Factor



## Ray McCarthy (May 15, 2016)

One author uses an old CP/M computer so he can't be distracted to email, web etc.

Yet another report (there have been MANY) that IT in class rooms makes most students in most subjects perform WORSE.

Too many distractions.

Students using laptops and tablets in class perform worse in exams, study says


----------



## Wruter (May 15, 2016)

Yup, I have a no internet rule while I (attempt to) write. I often break it.

Actually I'm old enough to have never used a laptop or tablet in school and still did horribly in all my exams so I must just be naturally dumb and easily distracted.

Hey look, a bird!


----------



## J Riff (May 15, 2016)

I have no inernet at home so I DL and then I sit and HEy Let's Go ride our bikes!


----------



## Nick B (May 15, 2016)

I write on a lappy, with net connection no problem. In fact, it is priceless to me as I can look up stuff I need to know on the go. I often refer to grammar sites, thesaurus and name sites while writing.
I don't distract easily once I'm going, and I don't use social media. I may sometimes look in here while writing, but most time is on my phone while not writing.


----------



## J Riff (May 15, 2016)

There's a guy sits here watching soccer games, on a phone, with a magnifying glass. Hideous pop music plays, TV news channel babble in the other ear, no escape. Bikes whizzing past on sidewalk, headphones on, glassed-out eyeballs. So much for the future, it's a flop. Distractions add up to dodging the semi-aware, now a commonplace public danger. But, are they ever informed. *


----------



## Ray McCarthy (May 16, 2016)

Quellist said:


> In fact, it is priceless to me as I can look up stuff I need to know on the go


Absolutely. Me too. But we are not in a class and needing to pay attention to teacher. We are disciplined adults! (Why have I a picture of Kermit being lectured by an Eagle?)


----------



## David M. Kelly (Jun 22, 2016)

A lot of media and especially social media sites are designed to specifically work on the pleasure/reward centers of the brain, making it almost impossible for some people to ignore them. That's why you see the obsession with things like facebook. I think that kids shouldn't be allowed any access to the internet and only limited access to TV until they're out of that impressionable age - say around 16.

I've been horribly distracted at times, but manage it pretty well on the whole. I set up a separate windows profile that is extremely restricted for when I'm writing and helps to stop me getting pulled too deep into the mire.


----------



## SpacePixie (Aug 12, 2016)

I use my old laptop with the volume turned off. That wsy I can't hear the sound of instant message pings or new e mails. I keep it plain and uncluttered. My home pc is for fun, but the laptop is for school or work or writing only.


----------

